# Witchy Concoctions



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Here's a projected I've been working on the past week or so. I still have a half dozen or so more bottles/jars to fill, but it's a good start I believe. Many of the labels were provide freely by a member of another forum, her only request is that they only be used for personal use.*

*







*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very nice, sweet labeling!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

those look great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the variety of bottle shapes, and the labels are gorgeous!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those look great. I love the labels, and where did you get all the bottles?


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Thank you all. As I said to begin with, I can't take credit for many of the labels, but she does do a nice creative job on them. As far as the bottles/jars go.... left to right*

*tear drop (werewolf milk) - Hobby Lobby*
*squat square (eye of newt) - Hobby Lobby(80% off)*
*tall bottle (dead man's fat) - peach cider came in it, I added the twine*
*small square (coffin nails) - aromatherapy difusser*
*pink fluid (love potion) - body wash*
*short peach shape (squid ink) - peach jam, I made the polymer clay squid for the top*
*short cylinder (warlock beard) - decorative rocks*
*larger square (dragon scales) - Tuesday Mornings*
*taller cylinder (twisted twigs) - pretzels*
*cut glass (pixie dust) - Hobby Lobby(80% off)*
*tall oval (liar's tongue) - Hobby Lobby(80% off)*
*round (mermaid scales) - pickle jar*


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice job on these.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

fantastic job on these.. thanks for the inspiration...


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

These are great- love the toppers!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Really nice. I love the labels and the contents.

What are the "eyes" made out of? Polymer clay?


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Really nice. I love the labels and the contents.
> 
> What are the "eyes" made out of? Polymer clay?


*Thank you all for your commits.*

*Yes Nyxie, they are polymer clay, as are the coffin nails, dragon and mermaid scales, and the tongues.*

*Nyxie, off topic, but just wondering if you are an Immortal's After Dark fan?*


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cool. Thanks for the info. Now I have some fun ideas to try with my new clay that I just bought last week at Michaels. 

Since I don't know what "Immortal's After Dark" is, I am going to guess no? My guess would be that it is a television show and since I do not have television for some time now, again I would say no. Why do you ask? Is it something I should know about?


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I really like this. Really like.


----------



## Kymmm (Jul 1, 2011)

Your potion jars look wonderful! You did an awesome job and I love the different jars/bottles you used!!


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Awesome job on the bottles I love the labels, you did awesome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wonderful collection of jars, and great labels


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Cool. Thanks for the info. Now I have some fun ideas to try with my new clay that I just bought last week at Michaels.
> 
> Since I don't know what "Immortal's After Dark" is, I am going to guess no? My guess would be that it is a television show and since I do not have television for some time now, again I would say no. Why do you ask? Is it something I should know about?


*Immortal's After Dark is a book series, one of the main characters is named nix, and calls herself nixie often. *

*Again Thanks everyone.*


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Great job they all look so good..!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow these are really great! I love witch jars! Nice work..


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Do you think you could provide links to the some of the labels, or pictures of the ones you made? I'd love to see writing on some of them.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

Draik41895 said:


> Do you think you could provide links to the some of the labels, or pictures of the ones you made? I'd love to see writing on some of them.


*I hope it's ok to list other forums here. I got most of the label from a thread on Halloweenforum.com. It was under Halloween crafts, the thread was apothecary jar labels. The lady requests you only use them for personal use.*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

VampyTink said:


> *I hope it's ok to list other forums here. I got most of the label from a thread on Halloweenforum.com. It was under Halloween crafts, the thread was apothecary jar labels. The lady requests you only use them for personal use.*


Yes, you can provide a link from another forum - done all the time here since so many folks are members of more than one forum


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Whewwwwww, Thanks Roxy! *


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I have seen her labels over there, she would love the way you have used them, the jars/bottles all look fantastic!


----------

